# Wooden molds for Essential Depot red silicone molds



## Martin (Jun 7, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]




And they fit perfect...I got them with lids too. Very pleased with the quality and craftsmanship.


----------



## kharmon320 (Jun 7, 2013)

I can't see your pics.


----------



## meeplesoap (Jun 8, 2013)

Now they loaded! Did you build yourself or buy?


----------



## Martin (Jun 8, 2013)

I ordered them from : www.designcraftindustries.com


----------



## lsg (Jun 8, 2013)

Did you order the 3-4lb mold or the 4-5lb mold?


----------



## kazmi (Jun 8, 2013)

The boxes look great and the prices are not bad.


----------



## kharmon320 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oooh!  Now I can see the pics.  Also curious if you custom ordered?  If so, he should offer this particular model for the many people who bought the RED molds.


----------



## Martin (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep. I had to custom order them. Took about a week to get 4. Mick is a very good guy and does excellent work...Oh and fast shipping too.


----------



## lsg (Jun 10, 2013)

If you don't mind sharing, what were your custom measurements?


----------



## Martin (Jun 10, 2013)

I just measured the outside of the mold 12L 4w and i did 4 1/8 height I had them made with lids.


----------



## kharmon320 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Sonja,

I've emailed Mick, but had a question for you.  I realize you have to be able to get the silicone out of the wooden box, but do you think there's enough wiggle room to make the wooden mold a bit snugger?  It still looks like the middle will tend to bow (just a bit) compared the ends.  I was thinking of asking for a mold that was a bit shy of 4" wide.  It's hard to tell from the top photo if that's just a shadow or a small gap.


----------



## Martin (Jun 21, 2013)

I did leave a very small gap to be able to get the mold out..I have had no problems with bowing yet.


----------



## kharmon320 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Cosmo (Jun 25, 2013)

If anyone is interested, we make custom molds for these liners as well.









http://www.nurturesoapsupplies.com/custom-wood-molds/


----------



## kazmi (Jun 25, 2013)

nice wooden molds!


----------



## lsg (Jun 27, 2013)

I just received my mold from designcrafts.  It is well made and sturdy.  Thanks for the tip, Martin.


----------



## Fabius (Jul 4, 2013)

Newbie question: What is the benefit of the wooden molds? Appearance purposes only? I am planning on ordering my first molds and will be getting the red silicone ones.


----------



## lsg (Jul 5, 2013)

If you decide not to buy the wooden mold, be sure to keep the cardboard box that the mold comes in.  You can use it to keep the silicone mold from bulging.


----------



## kharmon320 (Jul 12, 2013)

juiceman said:


> The wooden boxes add support to the silicone mold so the sides don't bulge when full.  It also helps insulate and keep the heat in..
> 
> sooooo...
> 
> ...



You're using the price from Cosmo.  The price quoted by Mick (as referenced above) is much cheaper per box.  

The RED molds work absolutely fabulous!  I have never been able to unmold soap the same day, but I can with these molds.  I do gel and they insulate great due to the thickness.  I'm currently using the cardboard boxes they came with, but it's not a perfect solution for me.  We will either make boxes or order from Mick.  I'm not knocking Cosmo's box at all.  I have her mold and liner and it's very high quality, nice design.  I think you would be very happy with her box as well (especially if you like to watch your soap while it does its thing!)


----------



## judymoody (Jul 12, 2013)

I tested Carrie's (Cosmo's) mold in the testing stage and ended up buying two of them.  They are excellent quality and are my "go to" molds of choice.

However, the boxes that you had made look great too.  Thanks for sharing this information.  There are so few silicone mold suppliers and some are quite expensive.  It's nice to have alternatives.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 12, 2013)

With Micks, are they right around the same price as the other soap boxes?
My silicone from essential arrives tomorrow and I have yet to find a low price nice box
For it.
Also is it hard to get out? I don't see hinges?


----------

